# Party Treasure Sheets?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a Party Treasure sheet template that I can give to my players to use for recording treasure.

Does anyone have any nifty, thematic-looking treasure record sheets?


----------



## sjmiller (Apr 10, 2009)

One of the players in my group uses a steno pad to record all the party treasure. Every once in awhile that is transferred to an Excel spreadsheet. That sheet has columns for all the different coin types, columns for gems and their value, other treasure and its value, and if it is magical. We also have columns for each character showing who got what item. Saves arguments over splitting the treasure evenly.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has linked to one of these somewhere.  Do they not exist?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2009)

What's wrong with a blank sheet of paper?


----------



## Woas (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I run a Traveller game which tends to have a lot of shared gear located on a spacecraft all the characters are part of. So an equipment list is pretty key to knowing where gear is that gets passed around a lot. Currently I'm using this one: http://www.dragonfang.com/archive/traveller/Equipment.pdf

Not sure if it helps seeing as how it's sort of Traveller specific.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2009)

Crothian said:


> What's wrong with a blank sheet of paper?





You're really desperate to get to 50K posts, eh?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2009)

Mark said:


> You're really desperate to get to 50K posts, eh?




If I really was I'd be responding to more pointless posts like this.  Really, Mark, I think by now you'd now me better.


----------



## Mark (Apr 12, 2009)

Crothian said:


> If I really was I'd be responding to more pointless posts like this.  Really, Mark, I think by now you'd now me better.





It's kinda sad, really, and I refuse to encourage it.  However, how exactly would you utilize a blank sheet of paper to best affect if you were to engage it as a party treasure sheet?  Are we talking about simple columns in portrait configuration or some other means?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2009)

We just list the treasure that is considered party treasure.  If someone claims it for themsleves we cross it off the list, asme as if we sell or trade it or give it away.  If we needed to know where the treasure was located then I would section off different parts of the paper and write label them like "Walk in closet" or "hidden hatch under the reactor" and then just place them in a list under those headers.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2009)

double post


----------



## Quickleaf (Apr 12, 2009)

Ogrork the Mighty said:


> I'm looking for a Party Treasure sheet template that I can give to my players to use for recording treasure.
> 
> Does anyone have any nifty, thematic-looking treasure record sheets?



Nifty and thematic-looking huh? What did you have in mind?

I just got hooked on the GameMastery treasure cards from Paizo. They're beautifully illustrated, are numerically coded, and have a little space to be written on - and they fit in a collector card album. If you'll be ordering stuff from Paizo anyhow, they usually throw in an extra booster or two so you can also flesh out a collection that way.


----------



## dvorak (Apr 12, 2009)

Besides using good old fashion pencil and paper, the only other suggestion could be Google documents and/or Google site so between sessions, players have a chance to see what is available to the party.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 13, 2009)

Crothian said:


> double post



Aha! Chris, now your wily plan becomes clear!  

I think it would be cool to have nifty treasure sheets for the PCs. As a DM, one of the problems I'm having is tracking which treasure parcels I've handed out and which ones I haven't. The advantage of a formal treasure sheet is that I could tag it with the treasure parcel number ("3-3" for 3rd parcel, 3rd level.)


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Aha! Chris, now your wily plan becomes clear!





Nothing like a double post that propagates a quarter hour after the first. 




Piratecat said:


> I think it would be cool to have nifty treasure sheets for the PCs.




This free Magic Item Sheet from Creative Mountain Games sees a lot of use for 3.x games.


----------



## sjmiller (Apr 13, 2009)

Crothian said:


> What's wrong with a blank sheet of paper?



Well, the one I talked about starts as a blank sheet of paper. Actually it starts as a blank steno pad. We just make up the Excel sheet when it comes time to distribute stuff.


----------



## Hjorimir (Apr 13, 2009)

Piratecat said:


> Aha! Chris, now your wily plan becomes clear!
> 
> I think it would be cool to have nifty treasure sheets for the PCs. As a DM, one of the problems I'm having is tracking which treasure parcels I've handed out and which ones I haven't. The advantage of a formal treasure sheet is that I could tag it with the treasure parcel number ("3-3" for 3rd parcel, 3rd level.)



I print out magic items parcels on 3x5 cards and hand them out as they are discovered. Each player has a little plastic slip cover that they keep them in (they even have multiple cards for healing potions which they return to me once they drink them).

I like this for different reasons:
1) The cards make the items feel more substantial
2) I know exactly which parcels have not been given out and if some are missed over the course of the level I just add those cards to the next level's batch and catch them up.

Edit: Another fun thing you can do with treasure cards is place them in an envelope. The envelope represents a chest (or some other container). When you're feeling Rat-Bastardly, you can slide in a trap card so the greedy players that snatch up the envelope can deal with the trap accordingly.

(I'll skip my theory on using the parcels to determine when the characters gain a new level as opposed to actually rewarding experience points.)


----------



## Maltese Changeling (Apr 13, 2009)

Hjorimir said:


> I print out magic items parcels on 3x5 cards and hand them out as they are discovered. Each player has a little plastic slip cover that they keep them in (they even have multiple cards for healing potions which they return to me once they drink them).




Great idea!  Consider it stolen for my game!


----------



## Oompa (Apr 13, 2009)

I use one note and created a page for party treasure, see pic..


----------



## Janx (Apr 13, 2009)

My treasure accounting system is pretty simple:

For my PC, I write any inventory changes on the back of my sheet.  For party treasure, I use a seperate sheet.

My notation is pretty simple, I use  plus sign and a quantity, followed by the name of the item, to show I added it.  I use a - sign to show I removed it.  At the end of the game, I add them all up, and adjust my character sheet.

For party loot, I do the same thing, though the difference is, we split the loot at "pausing points" and just cross off the item if it gets handed to somebody.

This +/i/cross method works better than actively marking up the inventory section of a character sheet, which is possible to change a lot during the game.

During a game, my inventory notation space might look like:
-5 SP
+1 shortsword +1
-2 dagger
+1021 GP

This would reflect that I spent 5 silver, got a shortsword +1, lost 2 daggers, got 1,021 GP from party loot.  In a real adventure, the list is usually longer.

Since we usually fully split the loot by the end of the game, we don't have a true "party inventory".  If we did, I'd keep a seperate document (like the PC's inventory), and still use the inventory scratchpad/notation system to denote changes made during the game, only finalizing them post-game during char sheet update time.

I strongly recommend the notation system for documenting changes during the game.  It's pretty simple, and keeps you from pencil marking your sheet to un-readability.

I do the same thing for HP.  I'm amazed at players who use sheets with a tiny box for HP, and they constantly erase and re-write the number.  It wears out the sheet pretty fast.  It's much simpler to use a side column on a scratch paper (back of char sheet even), and just do a running addition/subtraction/total column.  Less erasing.


----------



## Hjorimir (Apr 13, 2009)

Maltese Changeling said:


> Great idea!  Consider it stolen for my game!




I'm glad you like it! Of course, I put all the necessary information about the item on the card and may even toss on a picture or flavor text (especially if the item has campaign significance).


----------



## Janx (Apr 15, 2009)

I tried the "Item Card" thing in a couple of my campaigns.  It was a neat idea, but a bit tedious.  It took some work to print and cut them.  And since I was using my own Word document for the cards, I had to create them in word, adding new gear and such.  Editing those was harder, than a simple inventory list in Word.

I did it as a player, and as a GM.  As a a player, carding my gear worked OK.  It did take longer to find stuff. If you truly make a card for "everything" it's a lot of cards, and I'm not talking about individual cards for coins.  I suppose it was a good simulation for "how long does it take the PC to dig out that healing potion", but that's about it.

As a GM, making cards for all the gear the PCs find was tedious.  Technically, I would have to make a card for every physical item, plus 1 card for "the money".  This allowed them to split up the loot, by swapping cards around.  The problem was making cards for stuff the party was going to sell was a waste of ink.  I kept a pool of such cards, so I could re-use them.  The players didn't like the system as much either.


For tracking purposes, I tend to prefer the following:
monster cards for "summonable monsters"
custom spell book for PC's spells (copied from SRD)
inventory sheet (a page for the char-sheet, just for inventory)
a combat sheet (a page for the char-sheet, holds the combat stats and HP scratch pad)

I tend to like a char-sheet, with 1 page per "topic" be it: basic stats, skills, inventory, spells, combat, feats & abilities

I don't mind a multi-page sheet, because it keeps the data on it simple.  It's not crowded, so it's easy to flip pages and find what I need.


----------

